# Helppp..my first DCC decoder card install



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have my new loco with my soundtraxx decoder card...looking underneath the loco I see no obvious screws except for the couplers to lift the shell off. Without me ravaging my shiny new loco, can anyone give me some advice how to get the shell off?
Thanks!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Do you have the literature from Bachmann. It will have a diagram showing all the parts, and that would help in determining where the screws are. Otherwise, the Bachmann website is good, under “parts” they have all the engines they produce on the left side of the page, which in turn gets you to parts diagrams, etc. I believe that after the couplers, the fuel tank slips off as well...cheers


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

On some Bachmanns the screws are under the trucks. Turn the trucks to the side to access them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some times you can remove the fuel tank and
find a screw head to remove.

Usually, tho, you can carefully pry the shell from
the frame, stick in a toothpick to hold it, and pry
farther along. Soon, the shell will lift off. Avoid
damaging the couplers.

Don


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*Try taking the couplers off first.*
On some engines, the screws are also holding the shell to the frame.


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

Got the shell off installed the card as instructed..with notch to #1 pin and it runs backwards..on a forward command. Hmm do I rotate the card against the instructions?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you check to see which motor tab was
connected to the right rail wheels? That is
important to know when you connect the motor leads
from the decoder.

However, if yours is connected correctly, it is a simple
matter to tell the decoder which way is FWD. Consult
your decoder manual and your DCC controller manual.
This feature is used when you want to create a 2 loco
consist with the locos tail to tail.

Don


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

Its a mobile decoder installed in a DCC ready loco..so I did no wiring..I emailed sountraxx..they said try reversing the module 180 deg...doing so corrected the directional issue but then the light function did not work...so right now Im keeping it on reverse for forward w/the light working and awaiting soundtraxx trying to figure it out.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

If it was me, and the only thing not working correctly when you first installed the decoder, was direction, I would re-install it, like you originally had it, and swap motor leads between the PCB board, and the motor.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Check the instructions that came with the decoder. There is usually a CV which allows you to swap the "normally forward" direction. Most are done by reading the value in CV29, adding one, and saving the new value.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Likely 38 or 39 has to be set (change cv)


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

With the JMRI "Decoder Pro" app, it's easy to re-assign values such as "basic direction", etc.

It's a free download.


----------

